

Show HN: NightSofa Watch any movie in HD from Google. Feedback! - slashdotaccount
http://nightsofa.com

======
charlesdm
Looks cool, but the two movies I selected weren't actually HD movies. Quality
was more like a cam movie.

Impressive though, well done!

------
eloff
That's quite impressive! I'm curious how it works, is it finding these movies
through google video searches? Or what?

~~~
slashdotaccount
Google ;) Feel free to check it out!
[https://github.com/nightsofa/nightsofa](https://github.com/nightsofa/nightsofa)

------
joeyspn
Does this have anything to do with Popcorn-Time? Looks you are using also Yify
API?

~~~
slashdotaccount
Well... it could be said we were inspired by them

------
dean
Doesn't seem to be working.

